# Cherry keepsake box



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I finally finished a keepsake box for my Grandson's fiance. (She has a penchant for elephants.) It has a mappa burl inlay on top with a varathane cabernet stain. The elephant head knob was found online after much research. The inside is wine suede-tex flocking.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

very elegant. Love the burl. great work! are there any feet to it, or is it a flat bottom?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looking good Roger (nice job)


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

bobditts said:


> very elegant. Love the burl. great work! are there any feet to it, or is it a flat bottom?


Thank you for your comment.
I made the bottom panel out of the same cherry, 1/2" thick with a round-over and set it into the bottom with 1/4"X1/4" rabbits so that it extends from the bottom by 1/4" and is set back from the sides by 1/4" also. Just to make a shadow line. Oh, and I only used a very small dab of glue on the centers of it.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

She'll need something pretty valuable to go inside. Otherwise the box will be worth more than the contents. Really nice work!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Roger. Very Nice!!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. The elephant is a nice touch.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Outstanding, she will have it for many years to come and will always remember how made it.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, Roger. The compound angle top is a nice touch. Another picture for my collection of things I'd like to make. Jim


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job ,Roger, I like it.
Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Its a beauty! Never heard of Mappa before, where's it from?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful! The box itself is a keepsake.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's one of the nicest boxes I've seen in awhile. The elephant is unique. She will think of you everytime she sees it.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

An heirloom treasure for sure...


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank all you guys for the kind comments.
That compound angled top was an idea I had last winter, I'll not do it that way again. The mappa is, I guess, a european poplar.


----------

